
Some Amazon Prime deliveries are delayed and it’s running out of staples - adanhawth
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/15/21180737/amazon-deliveries-delayed-coronavirus
======
dang
" _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don 't
editorialize._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was "Amazon is not as elastic as we had hoped")

~~~
joshstrange
Suggested replacement: Some Amazon Prime deliveries are delayed & it’s running
out of household staples

Not a huge deal as if you read the article it's apparent right away but I was
very confused by the headline alone as I couldn't figure out how Amazon used
"staples" or why there would be an uptick in that particular product.

------
lsllc
This article is from March 15th, two weeks ago. We had similar stories around
that time.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22588482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22588482)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22660608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22660608)

